# Handgun Hunting?



## yaines (Sep 8, 2013)

I absolutely know I'm going to get cat calls & hateful responses to this opinion , but here goes , handgun hunting is NOT shooting a short-handled, scoped, short barreled rifle...that's a HAND-GUN for sure BUT not what hunting with a revolver is to handgunning , ask Skeeter Skelton , John Taffin , Elmer , Jim Taylor, Paco Kelly , Jim Taylor, Ross ( the boss ) Seyfried , Brian Pierce and the list goes on and on , you may and you have the choice to hunt however you want ...and you may call it whatever you want to but to me hunting with an open sight revolver is what I call handgunning.


----------



## trial&error (Sep 8, 2013)

Not much of a question, sounds more like your looking for an argument.  I'd recommend the political forum those guys love to fight over there.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 8, 2013)

You are more than welcome to come out and try to hit 200 meter rams with any of my handguns (scoped or unscoped) from a field rest (not sandbagged).  If you can hit even half of them, then you may be qualified to make the above statements.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep it's just so easy I don't know why anyone would ever carry a rifle. That's why I quit. I may even put a red dot on my glock 20 and never have to worry about carrying those heavy revolvers around. Heck I could kill my whitetail limit without having to even reload during the season. I will admit scoped pistols with bipods are relatively easy to make long shots with while shooting from the prone position. I just can't find anywhere in south Georgia I can lay prone and see a long distance. HandgunHTR missing 200m rams with your handguns only proves something if he hits them with a rifle first. Not saying he can't just saying you got to compare apples to apples.


----------



## nickE10mm (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a Fastfire 3 on my SBHH but I think I'm gonna take it off for season.  Irons are where its at for me with both .44mag AND 10mm.  To each his own.


----------



## ryano (Sep 9, 2013)

trial&error said:


> .  I'd recommend the political forum those guys love to fight over there.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 9, 2013)

I have hunted with open sights and I have hunted with scopes and red dot sights. Just all depends on limitations. If I plan all year for a particular hunt, I want to maximize my chances. Low light, 50+ yards, etc. If I just want to limit myself to 50 or less yards, and daylight only, iron sights may be fine. Of course, with my aging eyes, I just can't see the sights like I use to. I use to hit a beer can at 100 yds with my .357 w/iron sights, shoot 300 meter pigs with a red dot unmagnified .44 mag DE. No more. I don't expect to get a shot but, when I do, I owe it to the animal to put the bullet in the right place. If you know you can do that with iron sights, go for it. 
I also went from a recurve to a compound bow with sights. Hunting is full of variables, I like to elliminate as many as possible. Some follks may want to sit in a tree, pounce on a deer with a rock in their hand. Now that is hunting! I aint doing it.


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 9, 2013)

i killed my first animal with my S&W 460 last year around christmas it was a 120 pound hog running at 90 yards broadside wasnt the best shot but still dropped him in his tracks and this is with open sights


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 9, 2013)

It's all about what the person carrying it thinks. I don't care what everyone thinks. I have hunted with open sights, red dots, long eye relief scopes on handguns. Rifles with open sights, peep sights, red dots, scopes. Recurves, long bows, compound, and crossbows. Inline muzzleloaders, and cap locks. I like to try everything at least once. A flintlock is not as easy to shoot well as an inline is. A compound is easier than a recurve or long bow. A scoped encore pistol is easier to make a 200 yard shot than with a revolver. No doubt about it. There are no gimme shots with any of them. Heck we even mess up an easy shot with a scoped rifle at close range from time to time.  Elmer carried an open sighted revolver because it carried well on his hip.  What do you think he would have said if someone had told him years ago that real handgun hunting was with a cap n ball not some new fancy 44 mag or hot loaded 44 special. He probably would have laughed and told them they were full of it.  I'll do the same when someone doesn't like my the ultra dot I put on my SRH, the leupold on my 7mm-08 handgun, or the semiautomatic capabilities of my  Glock in 10mm which by the way has plastic sights not iron. I do still plan to take a deer with a cap and ball revolver. When I'm headed to the woods this fall should I pass someone carrying a 10lb bench rest handgun with a 20 inch barrel  the thought that it isn't a real handgun will never cross my mind. Instead I will be glad I don't have to lug that thing around.


----------



## maximusmagee (Sep 10, 2013)

meh to each his own.  it matters not if somebody uses a scope, red dot or open sights.  look at most of the bolt action rifles today as they all pretty much have scopes.  it's rare to see a non-scoped rifle in the deer woods.  although some are out there of course.

most folks choose a sighting apparatus not to cheat, but to improve their sight picture so they can take the best shot possible.  it's about being ethical and enjoying the hunt, not what sighting system is used.

so if one guy is good with open sights and wants to hunt that way, it's great.  the other fellow may still want a scope and that's also great.

to each his own.


----------



## Mike E Phillips (Sep 10, 2013)

Ill take my scope off my sling shot, to be more sporting this year.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 10, 2013)

Mike E Phillips said:


> Ill take my scope off my sling shot, to be more sporting this year.



You using round projectiles? Anybody can hit em with round projectiles.  Rectangles are the way to go or you aint sling shottin'.


----------



## pacecars (Sep 10, 2013)

I plan to do all of my hunting this year with iron sights. The rifle is a Shiloh Sharps .45-70 and the pistol is a Taurus .480 Raging Bull. Does that make me a better hunter? Nope not at all. It is just what I want to do. To each his (or her) own


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe you should petition management to start an "open sighted revolver hunting" sub-forum!


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 17, 2013)

yaines said:


> I absolutely know I'm going to get cat calls & hateful responses to this opinion , but here goes , handgun hunting is NOT shooting a short-handled, scoped, short barreled rifle...that's a HAND-GUN for sure BUT not what hunting with a revolver is to handgunning , ask Skeeter Skelton , John Taffin , Elmer , Jim Taylor, Paco Kelly , Jim Taylor, Ross ( the boss ) Seyfried , Brian Pierce and the list goes on and on , you may and you have the choice to hunt however you want ...and you may call it whatever you want to but to me hunting with an open sight revolver is what I call handgunning.



Well Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a troll. Just remember what they say about opinions...


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 16, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> You are more than welcome to come out and try to hit 200 meter rams with any of my handguns (scoped or unscoped) from a field rest (not sandbagged).  If you can hit even half of them, then you may be qualified to make the above statements.



my gun safe is also open to this offer from 22LR to 460 Remington Magnum ( very many others)


----------



## Offroadtek (Nov 17, 2013)

1 star thread.


----------



## snuffy (Nov 17, 2013)

pacecars said:


> I plan to do all of my hunting this year with iron sights. The rifle is a Shiloh Sharps .45-70 and the pistol is a Taurus .480 Raging Bull. Does that make me a better hunter? Nope not at all. It is just what I want to do. To each his (or her) own



I agree 100%. To each his own.
 Mine are a Layman GPH 54Cal. and a S&W mountain gun 4" 44 Mag. Iron sights on both.


----------

